
Haruki Murakami: The Running Novelist (2008) - ColinFCodeChef
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2008/06/09/the-running-novelist
======
devins
I think there's something to be said for the "it suits me" perspective. I had
a similar conversion to fitness at the same age (though not running).
Everybody also told me I must have such will power, but it really just suits
me.

But maybe the real lesson was that if I'd chosen running I could be a famous
author.

